# That creepy Burger King commercial with the 2 guys



## Omar B (Dec 5, 2010)

So have you guys seen the new Buger King commercial with the two guys dancing with the one chick?  One guy acting as surrogate hands for the other while he holds his chicken sandwiches?

It's both hilarious and creepy.  Check out the guy in the back with the dreds, his face is priceless.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, that's gonna get them hate mail. Hilarious.


----------



## billc (Dec 5, 2010)

I think Burger King needs to hire the guys doing the Geico commercials.  I never liked the king commercials, he is pretty creepy, and the breakfast bowl commercials could be better.  The Mayhem commercials for All STate are great as well.  The one with the guy mowing the lawn is pretty funny, and the one about the BFF kissing the guy is good too.


----------

